# Prarie Dogs are Out



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I went out today after the wild prairie dog :lol: and they were everywhere!  :jammin: Just thought I would report my findings so all you p dog hunters could have something to get exited about.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They're out here in ND too.

xdeano


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Xdeano, Where do you go in ND. IM in Bismarck and trying to find a place closer to me than Carson. Id appreciate it if you could help me out. Got an AR-15 that would like to regulate them little critters. Thanks

Shawn


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## chisler (Apr 12, 2008)

varmit b gone said:


> I went out today after the wild prairie dog :lol: and they were everywhere!  :jammin: Just thought I would report my findings so all you p dog hunters could have something to get exited about.


 i am taking my daughter out for her first dog hunt can you help me find a good town for her june 5 -8th


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Where are you wanting to hunt? If it is around this area I bet I could find you a spot.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 12, 2006)

My husband and son are planning a road trip to ND - they contacted the chamber of commerce of the town they plan to visit to get a list of land owners that want hunters to come in.


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Now thats awesome. Im glad they do that. Any way you could pass the information on to us a little. Like where or who to contact. IF not i understand. thanks a lot.

Shawn


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

send a pm


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey varmint, where are you from in NE Wyoming. My Girlfriend is from Gillette and i here there are some pretty big towns south of there. Is this correct? thanks


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I live abut 45 miles east of Gillette. Yeah, there are some pretty good towns south of Gillette.


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey varmint, any way you can pm me some places south of Gillette to go? im heading there soon and wondering if there is anywhere i can go


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

how late in the year are p dogs out in nd?


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Personally, I like to wait until gas gets up to $4.00 per gallon before I drove from the twin cities to western ND. Did that trip 4x last year. It's my way of helping to stimulate the economy. Or, we could do it the Obama way. You send me your money and I'll spend it. That works just as well!


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Varmint,

Unlike my Minnesota brethren; I'd be interested in visiting WY, before gas get to 4.00 per gallon&#8230;

I'd be in debt to you if you could help to put me on some dogs.


----------



## tdalke (Sep 11, 2008)

hey for those out in North Dakota, I'm new to the area and looking for some PD huntin. Where is a good place to start looking? I'm in the eastern area, but i'm always down for a weekend stroll. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

They have been out all winter here on the nice days. I love seeing the double back flip with a hint of pink mist


----------



## Dawgtracker (May 8, 2009)

We had a mild winter here in th Texas Panhandle so the dogs are really thick this year. I just got access to 1000 arces of new hunting grounds.I just hope I can find enough reloading supplies to keep me in ammo.


----------

